# Happy Birthday Kylie Minogue 18X



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

*Happy Birthday Kylie Minogue

28-05-1968 48​*
*Kylie Ann Minogue, OBE ist eine australische Sängerin und Schauspielerin. Seit dem Beginn ihrer Karriere 1986 avancierte sie vom singenden Soap-Star zu einer internationalen Pop-Ikone.
Geboren: 28. Mai 1968 Melbourne, Australien
Größe: 1,52 m*​


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Kylie


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Mai 2016)

Wie die Zeit vergeht, wegen ihr früher immer die Bravo gekauft 

glueck09


----------



## schiwi51 (28 Mai 2016)

:thx: für die kleine Schönheit


----------



## SonyaMus (28 Mai 2016)

youthful, charismatic and classy Kylie, HBD sweet!!!


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Mai 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Wie die Zeit vergeht, wegen ihr früher immer die Bravo gekauft



Oh man   

Danke für geili Kylie


----------



## Padderson (30 Mai 2016)

unser aller Schnuckelchen wird doch wohl nicht älter werden?
Nachträglich alles Gute:thumbup:


----------



## Bargo (3 Juni 2016)

Je älter desto schöner. :thx:


----------



## jakob peter (5 Juni 2016)

Danke für den schönen Beitrag.


----------



## argus (5 Juni 2016)

:thx: super kylie :thumbup:


----------



## samufater (9 Juni 2016)

Danke für den schönen Beitrag.


----------



## tomp77 (3 Feb. 2018)

thank you for kylie!


----------



## Runzel (12 Feb. 2018)

Thx für Kylie!!


----------



## stiefel1975 (21 März 2018)

Traumfrau. Leider nie in einer richtigen Beziehung und Kinderlos. Schade. Sie wollte mich nicht.


----------

